

Google to start showing Gmail Results Within Its Main Search, Adds Google Drive - sidcool
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2012/10/find-your-stuff-faster-in-gmail-and.html

======
treskot
Cloudmagic.com does this already. And it also searches other cloud data too. -
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/18/personal-cloud-search-
engin...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/18/personal-cloud-search-engine-
cloudmagic-gets-overhauled-adds-facebook-dropbox-evernote-box-more/)

